# I see this message when I run pkgdb -f



## mfaridi (Mar 10, 2009)

I see this message when I run 

pkgdb -f


```
Stale dependency: gnome2-2.24.3_1 -> evolution-exchange-2.24.4 (mail/evolution-exchange):
evolution-webcal-2.24.0 (score:58%) ? ([y]es/[n]o/[a]ll) [no]
```

what I must do ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 10, 2009)

Say 'no', and say 'yes' to the one following it (install?).


----------



## mfaridi (Mar 10, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Say 'no', and say 'yes' to the one following it (install?).



which one is better ?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2009)

Gnome2-2.24.3_1 depends on evolution-exchange-2.24.4 which is missing on your system.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 10, 2009)

When a dependency is missing (in this case: evolution-exchange-2.24.4), pkgdb -F will suggest an already installed port that has more or less the same name (in this case evolution-webcal-2.24.0, the name is 58% similar -- pkgdb -F is not very smart!). It is just a suggestion! If you know that the suggestion is not correct, say 'no'. Right after that, pkgdb -F will ask you if you want to install the port you really need (evolution-exchange-2.24.4). You can say 'yes' to that question. The dependency will then be installed. Mind you: sometimes pkgdb -F does get it right, and the suggestion will be correct. In that case, you can say 'yes' right away of course.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 11, 2009)

One simple way...(I've kept this on
  a small label on the monitor:


Almost all "stale dependencies" could be answered with
the template:
..........................................
.........................................
n, n, [enter], "skip this?" (y or all)... 
1...2.....3.............4
.........................................
..........................................

So, "this other port?...N  (asked by pkgdb -F)
..."install stale?...N
...."new suggestion?..."enter key (no input) "
...."skip this?...a OR y

can be easily answered each time you do "pkgdb -F"
between runs you can manually update the missing ports.

Alternately, you can in one tty run the pkgdb -F and
in a second tty do the manual missing installs if need be.


----------

